# Swarm Trap still working In southwest Mississippi



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow! Good for you!


----------



## djdup (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

feed,feed,feed then feed some more then feed feed


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

That's a beauty! Mark me as jealous!!


----------

